# Had my first Upper Endoscopy yesterday and i'm very confused



## ras1814 (Oct 10, 2003)

I had my first upper endoscopy yesterday and the doc said I have acid reflux which makes no sense because I don't have heartburn. I have been suffering from bowel problems for a couple months that's all. Then the doc says he had to take 2 biopsies in my esophagus which scared the hell out of me! Does this mean I have cancer? I wasn't worried before the test, but now I'm freaking out!!!! Has this happened to anyone else before? Please help!!


----------



## vede111700 (Nov 1, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about it...he probably was some area that looked suspicion and to be safe, checked it out.


----------



## ras1814 (Oct 10, 2003)

I believe he said there were 2 different areas of scar tissue in the lower part of my esophagus and he took a biopsy from each one. I'm still so very worried about this for I thought I was just having stomach problems







I can't figure out why I have scar tissue? I'm so confused now and scared


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Don't be scared. Doesn't do any good anyway.







It could be that you have a bit of reflux at nighttime and don't know it. I have a lot of bile reflux (after gallbladder surgery) but little heartburn. Believe me, right now I bet I have some scar tissue in my esophagus as well. Biopsies taken of tissue are standard procedure. A bit of scar tissue doesn't equate to cancer of the esophagus. Your doctor may put you on something like Prevacid or Prilosec for a while and see how you do.


----------



## ras1814 (Oct 10, 2003)

He already put me on something called aciphex, but it's only been one day. I haven't noticed anything different in how I feel yet. I know I shouldn't worry, but I can't help it.


----------

